# 2009 Coyote Hunting Stories/Pictures



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Anybody have any good stories and or pictures of their coyote hunting adventures for 2009?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I shot 1 at 240+ yards with a .17 HMR(the story and pics are on this forum). That's the only yote i killed last year but i killed several foxes with the shotgun and a Johnny Stewart and hand calls. 8)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

To many to list but they are on here somewhere.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

PredatorSlayer said:


> Anybody have any good stories and or pictures of their coyote hunting adventures for 2009?


Use the search feature at the top right of the forum. I'm sure you'll find lots of reading material!


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I have read almost all of the previous posts, but was hoping that I could get some people to post more coyote hunting pictures / stories on here. Has any body got any 2010 coyotes or foxes? I called a couple in last week using all howls. They blew right past me, but I was able to call one back down near me for a easy shot that I missed. I had fun though. I also got some great video footage of three horned owls from close to 15 feet away. They didn't seem to be afraid of me with all my camo on.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

A few weeks ago, I called one in from about 500 yards out to about 100 yards but then my cousin missed it. I used a pup in distress call and the dog didn't hesitate to come right at us. I have it on video. Good blackmail material. lol


----------



## Hunter7 (Mar 14, 2009)

To early to hunt coyotes and foxes. I wait until the pups are out of the dens which, usually is end of August first of September,still too hot wait til October much easier to call.


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Got this one on New Year's Day. I forgot a garbage bag so this was the best way I could figure to get it home. I did get a lot of looks though


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Got 11 coyotes and 1 raccoon. All taken with FN Herstal 5.7 hand guns. Gotta love em


----------

